# Puppies & Song Play & Work



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We had a full day with Chantel's pups, working with our new puppies and Song and some play time with Song and the puppies. Seems like life is so busy these days. 

We started with getting a couple of pretty photos of Chantel's puppies.

Miracle, Dexter, Annie, Abby and Carrot










The tree amigos....Dexter, Annie and Carrot










Ayanna (Alaman's White Moonstone)










Ayanna stacked










I think Ayanna may be a clown!










Ayanna says "Hey there!"










Mommy Dianne is talking so I better listen.










Ziva (on right) (Alaman's Ta Wee) asking Ayanna (her sister) if she understands what the strange humans want.










Now they've got it....look at the camera.










Follow the leader. Dianne and I have a hard time telling who is who when we can't see their faces.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_JACKPOT!! What ever it is, I don't think we went to know.










Ayanna's cute little prance.










Ayanna's first time on show lead.










Moving right along










We went to a mall and worked the dogs in the back parking lot. Ayanna did quite well for her first day of training.














































Song is excited to start working.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Not the best shot of Song working but it will do.










Song post dog match in Great Barrington, MA. She had not competition so took all three ribbons....sigh. A nice black scotty to BIS. I didn't have anyone to take photos for me at the match so had to wait until we got home later that evening. She doesn't look as nice here as she did in the ring.










Song before her bath after her match...hair down and being my wild child.




























Song is a great baby sitter. She loves the puppies and is always inviting them to play with her. Miracle and Bodacious were out with her. Bodacious is back home with us while his new mom is on vacation.




























My silly girl got up from playing with the puppies with this clump of dead leaves on her nose. She seems to be pretty amused about it.



















_


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my... Those are some of the most beautiful poodle pics I've seen!! Thanks for posting!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful poodles! Their personalities shine through the pictures.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Such wonderful photos, thank you. I won’t show them to Pippa ! Maybe she’s still a bit homesick for her big poodle clan.It isn't the same having to play with a senior citizen of 12.5 and a mature adult of 8 years old. But I am thinking that she's giving them a new lease on life, right?
I must say, that you socialize your puppies like nobody else- they are ready to meet the world without any hesitation!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

papoodles said:


> Such wonderful photos, thank you. I won’t show them to Pippa ! Maybe she’s still a bit homesick for her big poodle clan.It isn't the same having to play with a senior citizen of 12.5 and a mature adult of 8 years old. But I am thinking that she's giving them a new lease on life, right?
> I must say, that you socialize your puppies like nobody else- they are ready to meet the world without any hesitation!


_Thank you papoodles! 

I think it is wonderful that Pippa has brought new life to your seniors as only a puppy can do! She is already doing her job of bringing joy had renewed life._


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Can I ask about something? In US is still customary to shorten tails of show dogs? Because in Europe not - shorten tails have only very old dogs or some dogs without pedigree.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Zmyjka said:


> Can I ask about something? In US is still customary to shorten tails of show dogs? Because in Europe not - shorten tails have only very old dogs or some dogs without pedigree.


_Hi Zmyjka. In the US, if you are showing in AKC the tails should be docked. We do not like this rule and would like to see it changed to make it optional for us breeders who don't want to inflict this on our puppies. Hopefully, sometime soon, they will see the light and change this rule for us. 

Pet puppies don't have to have tails docked. If were possible to tell at three-days-old which puppy you were going to keep to show and for your breeding program, you could dock only that one and leave the rest alone. However, it just isn't possible to make that pick at that time so all need to be docked.

You are very lucky to not have to dock you puppies tails._


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for answer. Actually here (in Czech Republic) is situation really grotesque - show dogs have full lengh of tail and pets withouth pedigree are often docked, because people are used to seeing poodles with short tails  It's not unusual, that people dock poodles tails so short, that they look like Schnauzers in past. I was really surprised, when I saw, that Loki has long tail, despite of he is from shelter.

Dance is from one of the first litters of dwarf poodles in Czech Republic which weren't docked and she is 11 years old.

I hope, that you soon will have show dogs with long tails - their are very admirable


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

This is Born At Night Very Merry - dog one of my friends and he is so handsome with his long tail


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Zmyjka said:


> This is Born At Night Very Merry - dog one of my friends and he is so handsome with his long tail


_He is very, very handsome! This makes me hope even stronger that the rule will be changed. They look so lovely with their natural long tail._


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoospirit*: You make me think it should be mandatory for _all_ poodle owners to be ace photographers! How wonderful to have such terrific "baby albums" for all your beautiful pups. And I agree with *papoodles*, it's _incredbile_ all you do to socialize your pups. They sure look like they have fun in the process.:cute:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Those puppies are just so, so gorgeous. That Annie has a very feminine look, doesn't she? And Miracle looks as hale and hearty as anyone! 

Thanks for sharing all the beautiful photos!

--Q


----------

